# welche kettenführung ans socom?



## Jester (17. Januar 2011)

welche kefü passt am besten an ein socom team rahmen ohne, dass ich was wegfressen oder andere umbauen muss.
ich habe hier eine sixpack yakuza liegen. dort muss ich aber an der grundplatte etwas wegfräsen wegen dem bolzen von der rahmenumlenkung. außerdem passt sie vom winkel nicht so toll, dass der obere block schön mittig auf dem kettenblatt sitzt, da die untere führung schon an der kettenstrebe anliegt.
oder baut ihr zwischen grundplatte-kefü und rahmen distanzhülsen? weil die e13 wird ja auch nicht passen ohne eine ecke rauszusägen


----------



## stylehead (18. Januar 2011)

e13 hat bei mir an socom (lg1+) und ss (lg1 mit wide backplate) sehr gut funktioniert, da waren keine anpassungsarbeiten nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (18. Januar 2011)

carbocage fr passt auch gut, wenn man minimal spacer unterlegt zwischen führung und aufnahme


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2011)

MRP G2 paßt auch.


----------

